
Seven levels of work: from task to multi-enterprise - jessmartin
https://twitter.com/jessmartin/status/1251138750027046912
======
jessmartin
Hi. jessmartin here. I've been using this framework for over a decade to think
about the different levels of work and it's been very helpful. Curious to hear
critiques or responses to this approach.

